# Mega deep banks, what to use?



## Danny (2 Sep 2012)

I am thinking of making some serious banks in the main tank up to I guess about 15" high. What would be the best way to do it to keep the risk of them turning anaerobic and toxic as low as possible?

Could I use bricks or concrete blocks to take up the void and put the substrate ( cat litter ) on top?


----------



## darren636 (2 Sep 2012)

no bricks or concrete. you could use inert stone or pumice in stockings.


----------



## andyh (2 Sep 2012)

i think the secret is using something that would allow flow through the substrate as you dont want it going anaerobic etc.
The boys at TGM have just done a super deep scape and the substrate at the back had to be 24 inches at least, ask them
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6856464.106574.119109504790533&type=1&theater


----------



## Antipofish (4 Sep 2012)

A fair few people use alfagrog media wrapped in stockings


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Sep 2012)

I just used substrate, cost me massive time in ADA Amazonia Powder


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

If I need to make a very steep/deep bank. You can use bricks but make sure they are engineering bricks - the blue/greyones. 
You can also use Lava rocks/cobbles etc in stockings. 
In the past I have also used storage boxes drilled so that they sink,With a few rocks in them. And they also Make Great Cave systems, if you use plumbing pipes to connect to them.


----------

